# So .. here is the situation and why I love Lyft and hate Uber



## UberPartnerDennis (Jun 21, 2015)

Yesterday traffic was incredibly bad in the SF East bay area in the highways 680 and 24 were tied up for miles and hours because of a broken down crane truck. I took a fare from Walnut Creek to Danville and dropped them off then realized ... poop..I am screwed no matter which way I got (Back towards Walnut Creek or further down the highway to Dublin/Pleasonton so I decided to brave the drive back to Walnut Creek using the side roads, which worked until Alamo where everyone else had the same idea as me. During this time I had the Lyft app on and was hoping for something closeish to me that I could get it, but I kept getting pings from Pleasonton, Dublin, Livermore and all points in between while driving further and further away from those areas. Each time I called the passenger and let them know that Lyfts app shows them X amount of minutes but reality is 2 to 3 times that number due to traffic. I finally got a fare when I got close to Walnut Creek that I could handle.....but it took me an hour to get there when its normally 15 minutes. I sent an email to Lyft because I have read you guys getting warnings for customer cancels to cover my behind....this is what they sent to me in response









you would NEVER get this thorough or satisfying answer from Screwber......so glad I quit screwber


----------



## MattyMikey (Aug 19, 2015)

UberPartnerDennis said:


> Yesterday traffic was incredibly bad in the SF East bay area in the highways 680 and 24 were tied up for miles and hours because of a broken down crane truck. I took a fare from Walnut Creek to Danville and dropped them off then realized ... poop..I am screwed no matter which way I got (Back towards Walnut Creek or further down the highway to Dublin/Pleasonton so I decided to brave the drive back to Walnut Creek using the side roads, which worked until Alamo where everyone else had the same idea as me. During this time I had the Lyft app on and was hoping for something closeish to me that I could get it, but I kept getting pings from Pleasonton, Dublin, Livermore and all points in between while driving further and further away from those areas. Each time I called the passenger and let them know that Lyfts app shows them X amount of minutes but reality is 2 to 3 times that number due to traffic. I finally got a fare when I got close to Walnut Creek that I could handle.....but it took me an hour to get there when its normally 15 minutes. I sent an email to Lyft because I have read you guys getting warnings for customer cancels to cover my behind....this is what they sent to me in response
> View attachment 45097
> 
> 
> you would NEVER get this thorough or satisfying answer from Screwber......so glad I quit screwber


You do know that it is just a better form response, right? You see the reason they have that form response so perfected is because the amount of similar complaints that come in. Because that issue with far pings and inaccurate ETA is something that makes Lyft app actually less superior than Uber. I want Lyft to be better than Uber. I really do. I think they have so much potential. But until they fix their app do not try to dispatch drivers 15+ minutes in a CONSTANT basis (where Uber will show passenger no cars available) they don't compare.


----------



## UberPartnerDennis (Jun 21, 2015)

MattyMikey said:


> You do know that it is just a better form response, right? You see the reason they have that form response so perfected is because the amount of similar complaints that come in. Because that issue with far pings and inaccurate ETA is something that makes Lyft app actually less superior than Uber. I want Lyft to be better than Uber. I really do. I think they have so much potential. But until they fix their app do not try to dispatch drivers 15+ minutes in a CONSTANT basis (where Uber will show passenger no cars available) they don't compare.


I get it.....and i think you and I are on the same page about lyft vs screwber.....The more we complain and show them how the customers are being affected negatively, they will fix it sooner rather than later...but we have to complain with tact and courtesy


----------



## MattyMikey (Aug 19, 2015)

UberPartnerDennis said:


> I get it.....and i think you and I are on the same page about lyft vs screwber.....The more we complain and show them how the customers are being affected negatively, they will fix it sooner rather than later...but we have to complain with tact and courtesy


Yeah what is sad about this is it is a REALLY easy fix to make for both Lyft and Uber.

If there is no drivers within 5 (real minutes not Lyft minutes) than automatic surge/prime time. You see if there is no supply then when there is demand need to have it surge. Then people would drive further to pickup. If it is 10 minutes away then it surges even more. Degree of surge based off how far driver is.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

Lately, I've been getting responses from Lyft that are customized form letters. And the replies to my inquiries are coming same-day. Here's one of them, in response to my concern that a passenger was angry because the GPS sent me into a dead-end gated community.

 "Jun 13, 6:39 PM PDT

Hi Allen,

Thank you for reaching out to us about a recent ride. I know it's never your intention to disappoint or frustrate your passenger.

We also understand that a driver can't simply please each and every passenger that he/she encounters on the road. That being said, I've gone ahead and excluded Renee's rating off your record. It may take up to a week for your driver rating to be updated with this excluded rating.

We also calculate your driver rating from getting the average of your 100 most recent rides. Please check the breakdown of your rating below:

94 X 5-star
6 X 4-star
0 X 3-star
0 X 2-star
0 X 1-star

I wouldn't worry too much - it looks like overall your passengers really enjoy the time they spend with you and are generally pleased with their rides.

Gather tips from top Lyft drivers nationwide at The Hub: http://thehub.lyft.com/tips/.

I hope this helps, and please let me know if you need any further clarification - I'm happy to help.

See you on the road,

Chris
Lyft Support Representative"

-ac


----------



## UberPartnerDennis (Jun 21, 2015)

AllenChicago said:


> Lately, I've been getting responses from Lyft that are customized form letters. And the replies to my inquiries are coming same-day. Here's one of them, in response to my concern that a passenger was angry because the GPS sent me into a dead-end gated community.
> 
> "Jun 13, 6:39 PM PDT
> 
> ...


Form letter? Yes....Better written than screwbers crap....you betcha....well done in the 94 5 stars man...that is impressive out of a 100!


----------



## MattyMikey (Aug 19, 2015)

Exactly. Nothing wrong with form letters as long as the information obtained in it is accurate and it applies to what you're asking. Unlike Uber you would have said same thing, they would have given you instructions to reinstall the app.


----------



## uberlift (Sep 16, 2015)

.


----------



## MattyMikey (Aug 19, 2015)

Well if you're a bad enough driver that a couple short bad ratings is enough to deactivate you in a weeks time you probably have no business driving anyways and should be deactivated.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

I went in and 1 stared Google maps for sending drivers to the back side of the airports, apartment complexes and some houses that clearly are not on the main street.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

uberlift said:


> And the nonsense about taking a week to remove an unfair bad rating- get a few of those unfair bad ratings in a short time period and a week will be too late and you will be deactivated. Lyft is so phony its dispicable


I think if you're on 80% commission, and you're de-activated, you get put on the lower 75% commission, if they allow you to reactivate.


----------



## uberlift (Sep 16, 2015)

"A bad enough driver that a couple bad ratings enough to deactivate you in a weeks time"- as if at current rates entitled PAX deserve drivers with ratings above 2??? Someone had a double order of Lyft Kool-Aid today-


----------



## MattyMikey (Aug 19, 2015)

uberlift said:


> "A bad enough driver that a couple bad ratings enough to deactivate you in a weeks time"- as if at current rates entitled PAX deserve drivers with ratings above 2??? Someone had a double order of Lyft Kool-Aid today-


That wouldn't be me. I prefer Uber over Lyft as I make more with Uber in my market. But to be honest if you have a bad rating I hope you get deactivated on Uber or Lyft. Less competition for us.

Plus your original argument makes absolutely no sense. You complain it takes Lyft a week to remove a bad rating? Guess what? Uber does NOT remove bad ratings. So I rather get one removed in a week than get zero ever removed from Uber.


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

UberPartnerDennis said:


> Yesterday traffic was incredibly bad in the SF East bay area in the highways 680 and 24 were tied up for miles and hours because of a broken down crane truck. I took a fare from Walnut Creek to Danville and dropped them off then realized ... poop..I am screwed no matter which way I got (Back towards Walnut Creek or further down the highway to Dublin/Pleasonton so I decided to brave the drive back to Walnut Creek using the side roads, which worked until Alamo where everyone else had the same idea as me. During this time I had the Lyft app on and was hoping for something closeish to me that I could get it, but I kept getting pings from Pleasonton, Dublin, Livermore and all points in between while driving further and further away from those areas. Each time I called the passenger and let them know that Lyfts app shows them X amount of minutes but reality is 2 to 3 times that number due to traffic. I finally got a fare when I got close to Walnut Creek that I could handle.....but it took me an hour to get there when its normally 15 minutes. I sent an email to Lyft because I have read you guys getting warnings for customer cancels to cover my behind....this is what they sent to me in response
> View attachment 45097
> 
> 
> you would NEVER get this thorough or satisfying answer from Screwber......so glad I quit screwber


Well that last sentence is a good reason to hate Lyft. They factor skips against you as cancellation. Uber can't do that because of lawsuit. Also they stopped showing the destination for accepted trips. They are worse than uber now, the tip feature barely makes a diff nowadays.

Also many more uber riders using it now so they dont' tip anyway. Plus they give out shitty ratings and its based on 100 trips so you get nailed hard for anything under 5 stars. Lyft went to sh*t. It's no better than uber now especially that they have no guarantees anymore.


----------



## Ubersucksgas (May 31, 2016)

They have so bad app that I can't even figure out who rated me poorly. In my app rating is round to 1 decimal place, i cant see total number of ratings and so on. They need to do basics right and then provide us better customer support than UBER. Providing customer support with bad app is not helpful.


----------



## SuckA (May 4, 2016)

I cant stand Uber Pax. I did 420 trips for Uber before I threw the brand out. Poor CS, pay rates, and treatment made it really easy to walk away. I don't drive much, maybe 35 rides a week.
I did finally get my first bad Lyft rider last night, after 117 rides with a perfect 5.0.
This female rider was maybe 18-19 yrs old, her friend was pleasant, but I could tell by her demeanour, she had never been in a Mercedes in her life, she was spited by my car, and I knew she was going to take out her uncomfortability, and frustration out on my rating. Today I saw my rating drop to 4.94.
Oh well, one loser out of 120 isn't bad!


----------



## Ubersucksgas (May 31, 2016)

SuckA said:


> I finally got a bad rider last night after 117 rides with a perfect 5.0, rider was maybe 18-19 yrs old, her friend was pleasant, but I could tell by her demeanour, she had never been in a Mercedes in her life, she was spited by car..... I knew she was going to take out her uncomfortability and frustration out on my rating. Oh well, one loser out of 120 isnt bad.


what did she do?

IN LA, lyft is cheaper so more possiblity to get bad rider.


----------



## SuckA (May 4, 2016)

She didn't do/say anything, which is why I could tell she was uncomfortable.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

I agree - Lyft seems to be much more human than Uber and generally more relevant in answering CS questions right the first time.


----------



## SFR1966 (Jul 6, 2016)

UberPartnerDennis said:


> Yesterday traffic was incredibly bad in the SF East bay area in the highways 680 and 24 were tied up for miles and hours because of a broken down crane truck. I took a fare from Walnut Creek to Danville and dropped them off then realized ... poop..I am screwed no matter which way I got (Back towards Walnut Creek or further down the highway to Dublin/Pleasonton so I decided to brave the drive back to Walnut Creek using the side roads, which worked until Alamo where everyone else had the same idea as me. During this time I had the Lyft app on and was hoping for something closeish to me that I could get it, but I kept getting pings from Pleasonton, Dublin, Livermore and all points in between while driving further and further away from those areas. Each time I called the passenger and let them know that Lyfts app shows them X amount of minutes but reality is 2 to 3 times that number due to traffic. I finally got a fare when I got close to Walnut Creek that I could handle.....but it took me an hour to get there when its normally 15 minutes. I sent an email to Lyft because I have read you guys getting warnings for customer cancels to cover my behind....this is what they sent to me in response
> View attachment 45097
> 
> 
> you would NEVER get this thorough or satisfying answer from Screwber......so glad I quit screwber


I have this problem all the time, I'm in Raleigh, NC. But, the rides will pop up and say... 21 minutes away, with no destination! Why would I do that? Does anyone know how to see my reviews?


----------

